# put canna oil in coffee?



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey y'all, I made some dank canna-oil and was wknderi g if I could put like half a tablespoon of it in my coffee in the morning and be good to go? Should I add butter or milk/cream? 
Thanks!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2014)

will work fine, flavor to taste


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks. I didn't know if this was the way to go because I needed it by tmrw for a trip bit didn't want to do capsules!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)

morning Mary Joe

Medi Bacon Cappuccino


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 17, 2014)

Recipe?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Recipe?


hash/cana-butter/oil, 
bacon syrup (or any flavor )
coffee/cappuccino , hot choc, tea
all to taste.....


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice, yeah this morning I blended 2 tbspoons canna oil 1tbspoin butter, coffee and a raw egg together and it was delish. Got me a nice body high, no anxiety like I normally have. I like the idea of capsules but morning coffee infused with MJ? Perfect way to wake up


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## grouch (Nov 3, 2014)

"Bulletproof Coffee"
One tablespoon coconut oil
One tablespoon butter
Coffee

Blend till it looks like coffee with cream in it. Substitute which ever oil has the green in it.


----------



## BrennaBrown (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm not really a fan of coffee but your idea is great. I usually add cannabutter to a glass of cranberry juice or tea.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 7, 2014)

I made some coffee bean chocolates that were infused. I would drop one in my coffee or just eat them.


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2014)

ew doesnt sound appealing to me, oil in coffee?

lol each their own i drink my coffee black though


----------



## Sativied (Nov 8, 2014)

I just tried it and damn that was nasty  I can definitely see how bacon syrup (  ) can actually help.


----------



## Dboi87 (Nov 8, 2014)

I know this thread is for oil but I try to keep 3 extracts available at all times. Cannabutter, thc infused oil (typically olive oil), and thc infused everclear. With these three, I can incorporate pot into just about any food/drink.

Just be sure to decarb the weed first before making any of them. I also make sure I keep the everclear pretty concentrated so that I don't have to use much. I use the everclear as a carrier for the thc and not as a major component. I don't want an alcohol buzz and I Want as little taste as in my drink as possible. 4ml into a 20oz soda and and you'd barely know something was added until you're on the moon 20 min later


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 8, 2014)

I tried some canna oil in my coffee but it never melts.
Most times it breaks into smaller pieces i find in the bottom of the cup
or stuck to the spoon.
Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## petert (Nov 28, 2014)

I put canna-cocnut oil with honey in my coffee all the time..tastes GREAT!!

Make your regular batch of canna-coconut oil...Put it in the fridge until its mostly hardened back up (small pool of liquid in the middle) add desired amount of honey and then whip it up with an electic mixer on med-high for a few minutes. Makes a nice whipped texture. It's also great spread on a piece of toast.
I also use this with my topicals and add cocoa butter, Shea Butter and Arnica
Coconut oil melts at about 80 degrees...so it should melt easily in your coffee Nute and Nugs


----------



## petert (Nov 29, 2014)

Dboi87 said:


> I know this thread is for oil but I try to keep 3 extracts available at all times. Cannabutter, thc infused oil (typically olive oil), and thc infused everclear. With these three, I can incorporate pot into just about any food/drink.
> 
> Just be sure to decarb the weed first before making any of them. I also make sure I keep the everclear pretty concentrated so that I don't have to use much. I use the everclear as a carrier for the thc and not as a major component. I don't want an alcohol buzz and I Want as little taste as in my drink as possible. 4ml into a 20oz soda and and you'd barely know something was added until you're on the moon 20 min later


I make the Everclear tincture too…One 1/5 Everclear to 1-1 1/2 oz of trim/popcorn buds…

I chop the trim up, then decarb (220 degrees for 20 minutes..pop it up to 240, when the oven hits 240 I turn it off and let it cool in the oven)

Then I put the decarbed trim into a large Mason jar and pop it in the freezer along with the 1/5 of ever clear. I leave them in the fridge over night. This does two things…Helps with the tranfer into the Everclear freezing the tricombes and making them brittle…It also freezes the water soluable material in the plant trapping it in the plant and not allowing it to soak into the Everclear, the tincture comes out a golden color and you don't get the nasty chlorophyl green taste. 

The next day I combine the Everclear and weed into the mason jar and shake the holy shit out of it for about 5 minutes…return to the freezer for an hour…remove and shake the shit out of it again, then strain through a fine filter into a crock pot.

I cook down the liquid from about 22oz to 8oz.

Dboi87…I put 3-4 drops in a tasty IPA and like you..30 minutes later..I'm feeling great!!


----------



## fumble (Nov 30, 2014)

I love this one Petert  def gonna try this. Where can I get everclear though? in Cali. I have made vodka tinctures before, but I know the everclear would be so much better.

...when you put in the crock pot to cook the liquid down, what temp do you use? Anything special you have to do to be safe (from the alcohol?) I usually just leave the lid off the mason jar and let alcohol evap off. Takes a week or two though.


----------

